# Changing urinal trap risers



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Anyone know of an easy way to change out the risers for floor mount uninals without smashing them. All the traps are changed out but, the galvanized pipe that connects the urinals are still there. There is access from the floors below (think high rise) but there is a pan that is deep and not enough room to spin a drain off from below. 

They are old leaded in drains so pulling the pipe from a lead joint would be a nightmare. Not to mention hard to do without cracking the urinal itself. They want the risers changed out because their calicfied real bad and smell. If I could figure a good way to get the calcification out that would work too. Calci-solve just passes through because the traps are all changed.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Obviously you can't hammer and chisel the lead out.

Can you carefully drill the lead and oakum out?


----------



## G3farms (Oct 29, 2010)

can you put a ball plug at the bottom of the trap and then pour in the calci-solve and let it work, then pull out the ball plug?


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Colgar said:


> Obviously you can't hammer and chisel the lead out.
> 
> Can you carefully drill the lead and oakum out?


 Possibility, but I have about 30 of these to do. It seems like that might take a while. It may work though... What would you use to drill the lead out. I have pulled lead joints by using a B tank and melting it out.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

G3farms said:


> can you put a ball plug at the bottom of the trap and then pour in the calci-solve and let it work, then pull out the ball plug?


 This one may be the first thing I try. I can't even believe I didn't think of that. Thats genius. Assuming I can fish a ball down the drain that has a better than average chance in working. Thanks for the idea. :thumbup:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

They make 3 feet long extension hoses for test balls. And just extended the chain with other balls you have laying around in the shop. Or string if that stuff wont eat it.



RW Plumbing said:


> This one may be the first thing I try. I can't even believe I didn't think of that. Thats genius. Assuming I can fish a ball down the drain that has a better than average chance in working. Thanks for the idea. :thumbup:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I wouldn't be suprised if calci-solve doesn't eat the test ball too. That s*** is wicked. I will have to wait for an evening or a weekend to try this though... They won't like having people falling over dead in the bathroom from the ammonia gas calci-solve gives off.


----------



## plbgbear (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey RW, I've use a hammer drill to drill out the lead and oakum from old joints before. It works pretty good. Do you have the room to get a bulldog in there to drill? Oh and dont have the drill in drill mode. Just hammer mode.


----------

